# The Official Super Mario Galaxy 2 News Thread



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, guys, I cannot stress enough how badly you NEED to watch these four new videos. I posted them before, but they're so so awesome that I want to make sure everyone has seen them. You may want to avoid them if you're trying to avoid spoilers, but even though these videos show off a lot of new footage, it's just the peak of the iceberg, so you'll have plenty of surprised when you play the game yourself. Anyway, this game has my full attention right now. I have Super Mario Galaxy 2 fever, and the wait is driving me crazy!! So, if you haven't seen these videos before, I STRONGLY recommend watching them now. And pay close attention to the music. You'll hear a few familiar tunes, and see some familiar faces, on top of that. ;D
<big><big><big><big><big>WATCH THE VIDEOS HERE!</big></big></big></big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Old Stuff</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Dunno if anyone else has seen these yet, but there's no thread about it, so...

New scans from Famitstu:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>4</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Interesting things worth noting:
- What appears to be a 2D side-scrolling New Super Mario Bros. Wii themed level (likely the introductory level) with Blue Toad and Yellow Toad
- What appears to be a Super Mario Sunshine themed level or two
- A second player will be able to control a Luma to help Mario out

And here are a few translations...



			
				Peach's Invite said:
			
		

> Dear Mario,
> 
> Do you fancy watching the shooting stars, whilst eating cake?
> 
> ...






			
				Story summary said:
			
		

> This is one more stardust fairytale. Only once in a hundred years does stardust fall on the mushroom kingdom. As such, Peach invites Mario to the castle to watch. On his way over, Mario spots a mysterious light. He cautiously approaches it, and finds... a small, lost baby star. The star - 'Baby Chico' - follows Mario to the castle, but what is waiting for them there is...



Also, this:






It looks like the game will come with some sort of DVD. Well, at least the Japanese version, that is. It's unknown if other countries will get a DVD too or not.</div>


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy *censored.3.0* that looks amazing!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 15, 2010)

From the looks of it. An exact copy of the bee level returns.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 15, 2010)

I want this now. I pre-ordered it, it's so awesome.


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm saddened by the lack of a hub world, but the Super Mario Sunshine themed levels sound great.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope it's as nice as it looks like.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

Niiiiiiice, still a little bummed at the co-op, but by the looks of it, it's a liiiiiiittle improvement.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, Bowser's huge ...!!!


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Wow, Bowser's huge ...!!!


He was even bigger in Sunshine.


----------



## Conor (Apr 15, 2010)

This will probably be the only Wii game I buy this year, looks brilliant.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo is making the Last Stand happen for the Wii, and they want to make sure they don't screw it up.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool scans, awesome find Tye.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 15, 2010)

looks amazing


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

Something I didn't notice at first...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Something I didn't notice at first...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye, Tye :O

But it's not much of a surprise that Bowser captured Peach xD

I wonder if Rosalina's gonna be in SMG2... You wouldn't happen to have any info on that, would ja Tye?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't my good eye, someone else noticed it and it was posted on GoNintendo. XD

And about Rosalina, apparently it was hinted that she'll return in Nintendo Power.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, haha.

Oh really? Cool.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2010)

When is this getting released in Australia?
Also looks really good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> When is this getting released in Australia?
> Also looks really good.


Never. You have the New Super Mario Bros. Wii pirate to thank for that.





















<small>Nah, I'm just kidding. But you do have to wait until June 10th.</small>


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I'm confused. I don't even know who the NSMBWPiraste is :S Nvm I am blind
Damn its before I go to Japan so I wont be alloud to buy it. Hopefully my mummy or brother buy it for me *crosses fingers*


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'd better return. She brought a tiny bit of story to the Mario universe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, unfortunately for you, then, Super Mario Galaxy 2 isn't going to have as much of a story as the first one did. =p


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Cloud Mario</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Cloud Mario</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Pillsbury Doughboy!


----------



## Phaze (Apr 16, 2010)

This game looks awesome...along with metroidther M.Cant wait to get it


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

I may get it, I rearely play my Wii anymore. We'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 16, 2010)

Sig I made for the game


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

New trailer, for anyone who hasn't seen it yet...

http://www.youtube.com/v/7_2uilWh7JE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_2uilWh7JE

Rosalina returns (kinda), but this time she's the Super Guide, called the "Cosmic Guide" in Galaxy 2.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I may get it, I rearely play my Wii anymore. We'll see what happens I guess.


Same.
This game looks great, wish more Wii games were like it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

The same trailer, but slightly different, from Nintendo's Wii YouTube Channel...

http://www.youtube.com/v/qleVPr10PRw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qleVPr10PRw


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, new information:






			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> - every power-up from Super Mario Galaxy will return
> - Cloud Mario: Summon 3 clouds by shaking the Wiimote
> - to get more clouds, you must pick up another cloud power-up
> - Fluffy Bluff and Cloudy Court Galaxies feature the cloud suit
> ...


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=121204


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo's last stand is going to be a big hit.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Looks like Nintendo's last stand is going to be a big hit.


Why do you say "last stand"? >_>


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait for this game! It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

A new Super Mario Galaxy 2 "transmission" (as they're calling them) from Nintendo's Wii YouTube Channel! It shows a lot of gravity shifting and 2D gameplay.

http://www.youtube.com/v/hp1hdcw7HOM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp1hdcw7HOM


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> A new Super Mario Galaxy 2 "transmission" (as they're calling them) from Nintendo's Wii YouTube Channel! It shows a lot of gravity shifting and 2D gameplay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hp1hdcw7HOM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp1hdcw7HOM


I saw that, it's pretty cool, builds a little hype.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 23, 2010)

Wsh i would not of traded in my 1st one because this looks awesome!!!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to play this so bad now! Anyone know if this game will have the famous Gusty Garden Galaxy music in it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I want to play this so bad now! Anyone know if this game will have the famous Gusty Garden Galaxy music in it?


I'm pretty sure it has a variation upon it in it. Don't worry, the music will be great. It's gonna be orchestrated just like the first one.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 23, 2010)

The same theme song? I wish there's at LEAST one new song in the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> The same theme song? I wish there's at LEAST one new song in the game.


It's not the same...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

Cloud Mario = Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

thecakeisalie..again

Looks pretty sweet.
Ha. Yoshi is so cute.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 25, 2010)

Trasmission 3.

http://www.youtube.com/v/54_LSI-gCl4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54_LSI-gCl4


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Apr 26, 2010)

i am 100% going to get this game after i beat the first one


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm glad to see Isle Delfino is returning!


----------



## Princess (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol Seen this already


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Transmission 7 is here, and it gives us a closer look at Starship Mario!

http://www.youtube.com/v/UC5sTfaPvns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC5sTfaPvns


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2010)

Those
thingys are in this game
Ya know..those tree headed things from sunshine?


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Those
> thingys are in this game
> Ya know..those tree headed things from sunshine?


Delfinos =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 3, 2010)

Hey guys, Princess Peach is _totally_ not going to get kidnapped this time. XD

But anyway, looks really fun! And Cloud Mario is friggin' adorable. :'J


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah. I love em.


They're all emmmememem
and they say 'sonofa' when you spray them or jump on them :3


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah I remember them, can't wait to see them in the new game.


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughPiantascough*


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Transmission 7 is here, and it gives us a closer look at Starship Mario!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/UC5sTfaPvns
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC5sTfaPvns


Lovely. Why is mario green?


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Lovely. Why is mario green?


As in the planet... that's because it's grass, trees.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> This will probably be the only Wii game I buy this year, looks brilliant.


This.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The proper name is Pianta's


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2010)

Oops, I always thought they were referred to as Delfinos, never heard them called Piantas before. I must have bad sources.

Thanks for the correction Coma and Soul. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Four new videos with lots of new content!!
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=122568


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 4, 2010)

Looks like I can't sell my Wii yet, this looks really good :C


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Four new videos with lots of new content!!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=122568


Nice. return of the beetles in video 2!


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 4, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> When is this getting released in Australia?
> Also looks really good.


At mario wiki it said that it will be released on June 10 I hope this is right. B)


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir didn't read in the topic.  I believe Tye said it will be released on June 10th.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 4, 2010)

i guess i didnt =S


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Four new videos with lots of new content!!
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=122568


Man this game looks so amazing.

*stating the obvious*


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> hockeydudejr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Australia. Not America. In America (at least the US) it comes out the 23 of March.


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean May?


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Deja vu.


----------



## Ricano (May 4, 2010)

Looks like my Wii will be useful again :L

no pun intended.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Okay, guys, I cannot stress enough how badly you NEED to watch these four new videos. I posted them before, but they're so so awesome that I want to make sure everyone has seen them. You may want to avoid them if you're trying to avoid spoilers, but even though these videos show off a lot of new footage, it's just the peak of the iceberg, so you'll have plenty of surprised when you play the game yourself. Anyway, this game has my full attention right now. I have Super Mario Galaxy 2 fever, and the wait is driving me crazy!! So, if you haven't seen these videos before, I STRONGLY recommend watching them now. And pay close attention to the music. You'll hear a few familiar tunes, and see some familiar faces, on top of that. ;D
<big><big><big><big><big>WATCH THE VIDEOS HERE!</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

Transmission 8 at the Wii channel on youtube!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> Transmission 8 at the Wii channel on youtube!


Right you are! Here's Transmission 8! *LUIGI CONFIRMED PLAYABLE!!*

http://www.youtube.com/v/O07vq5HhfrI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O07vq5HhfrI


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> hockeydudejr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahoo! Personally, i'm not too surprised, but yay


----------



## Yokie (May 5, 2010)

This game is starting to get very interesting...


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if you have to beat the game to play as Luigi like in galaxy 1...


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope not, but that's probably the case.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> hockeydudejr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree because if I want to play as Luigi I dont want to do levels over again.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it adds replayability that way.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i know. It makes the game kinda dry just playing it over again, although, that would be cool if they changed the story a bit with Luigi.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 5, 2010)

The soundtrack sounds very nice. Let's hope all Nintendo games from now on have this quality of music.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

OKAY, I AM NO LONGER WATCHING ANYMORE SUPER MARIO GALAXY 2 VIDEOS EXCEPT NINTENDO'S TRANSMISSIONS ON YOUTUBE. I've spoiled the intro and now I'm sad. ;-; So, I'll continue posting the short transmissions here, but no other videos.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

Okay, I lied about not watching anymore videos besides transmissions. XD IT'S TOO TEMPTING!! D: Anyway...

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=122709

It looks like you can play as Luigi at any time in this game, instead of having to beat the entire game with Mario first!


----------



## Fillfall (May 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, I lied about not watching anymore videos besides transmissions. XD IT'S TOO TEMPTING!! D: Anyway...
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=122709
> 
> It looks like you can play as Luigi at any time in this game, instead of having to beat the entire game with Mario first!


The old super mario 64 ds snow slide music, lovely.


----------



## [Nook] (May 6, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Super Mario 64 had that first. You know what, I'm really excited that this time America gets to try a game first, not Japan.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (May 6, 2010)

I want the game nao  CAN NINTENDO MAKE THE RELEASE DATE EARLYER?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 6, 2010)

Awesome I dont have to beat the game to play as Luigi!


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 7, 2010)

Transmission 9 is here on the Wii channel on youtube!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered if those superstars would return in Super Mario Galaxy 2 as I saw their Yellow Submarine in Ricco Harbour on Super Mario Sunshine. xD


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

I got my Official Nintendo Magazine today with the SMG2 review.

It got a 97%! It is also explained why we see Rosalina and the Lumas.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The game takes place in a parallel universe. Peach still invites Mario to the Star Festival, but a whole different set of events unfold.</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> I got my Official Nintendo Magazine today with the SMG2 review.
> 
> It got a 97%! It is also explained why we see Rosalina and the Lumas.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The game takes place in a parallel universe. Peach still invites Mario to the Star Festival, but a whole different set of events unfold.</div>


Parallel Universe, sounds trippy man.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

Trasmission 10!

http://www.youtube.com/v/yoS712EvPSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoS712EvPSc


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Trasmission 10!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/yoS712EvPSc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoS712EvPSc


The planets in this game look so big...


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Trasmission 10!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/yoS712EvPSc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoS712EvPSc


0:27

That bird thing looks like a rainbow Ho-Oh!


----------



## Conor (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Trasmission 10!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/yoS712EvPSc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoS712EvPSc


For some reason that reminds me of Klonoa...


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it, they both have lush environments

Also this here is proof that Wii can have amazing graphics.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to have to wait until my birthday on June 9th to get this. The extra wait is going to drive me insane!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

> - Galaxy 2 takes place in an alternate reality where Mario and the Lumas never met
> - the big Luma owns Spaceship Mario, which was transformed into its shape from a simple planet
> - the big Luma is known as 'Lubba'
> - Lubba needs power starts to fuel the ship, which Bowser has stolen...alongside Peach
> ...


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123080


----------



## [Nook] (May 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not even bigger than an asteroid. Trust me, if I was making the game I would've made the planets even bigger.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> > - Another playable character is hinted at for when you reach 120
> 
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123080


Come on... come on...





Which would mean Luigi would be replaced by...




Come on Nintendo, this needs to happen. Unless they do something stupid like Blue and Yellow toad again.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 10 2010, 09:51:43 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...did you even watch Transmission 10? That's a pretty big planet... And if the game was made up of _only_ big planets, were would all the clever uses of gravity be?! It wouldn't be Super Mario Galaxy 2, it'd be Super Mario 64 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

Some more news from IGN:






			
				IGN said:
			
		

> - IGN is on the last battle at 105 stars
> - There's a level called the Throwback Galaxy
> - once again, this title does not acknowledge the first Galaxy
> - storybook intro allows you to move in and out of the background/foreground, but still side-scrolling
> ...


----------



## pielover6 (May 10, 2010)

Aww, its being released so soon and I have absolutely no money to spend.  Looks like I'll be getting this in July D:


----------



## [Nook] (May 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Some more news from IGN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Here's an info video from the official Japanese website:
http://www.youtube.com/v/XRESV5-x4qU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRESV5-x4qU


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's an info video from the official Japanese website:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/XRESV5-x4qU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRESV5-x4qU


Man, each new video makes it look more and more awesome, the 23rd can't come soon enough.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Some info from Miyamoto:






			
				Shigeru Miyamoto said:
			
		

> - working on another 3D Mario for the Wii reminded Miyamoto of the Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask days
> - Miyamoto says Majora's Mask was made in order to take advantage of the 3D framework of Ocarina of time
> - Miyamoto says that when you make a new game, you can spend up to a full year just working on player movements
> - Miyamoto felt it would have been a waste to not go back and use what the first Galaxy offered up
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's an info video from the official Japanese website:
> [flash=480,3[/flash]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRESV5-x4qU


Oh come on Nintendo, even casuals should know how to move and jump.


----------



## Fillfall (May 11, 2010)

What is the European release date?


----------



## Yokie (May 11, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> What is the European release date?


.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the majority of Japanese gamers. The reason why 3D Mario games sell so poorly compared to 2D Mario games over there is because people are afraid of jumping into a 3D world. They buy 2D games because of the simple controls that they're used to. Obviously, this doesn't represent the entire population, but according to NCL, it's a pretty large portion of the population, which is why they're including that bonus DVD with the game in Japan. Europe also gets it, but not North America (because 3D Mario has no problem selling in North America).


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> What is the European release date?


TBA






























<small>Just kidding, it's June 11th.</small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never understand japan.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Transmission 11!
http://www.youtube.com/v/71z267y-Qro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71z267y-Qro


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 11, 2010)

GAME Stores in the UK have another fantastic tin option.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

A little teaser from IGN's Twitter...






			
				IGN said:
			
		

> I can officially confirm that no characters unlock after 120 stars in SMG2. But it's after 120 stars the game unlocks...[TWITTER OVER LIMIT]


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123306


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> A little teaser from IGN's Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh interesting, wonder what it'll be.

Guessing a special stage.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what would be awesome? Unlocked Flying Mario...in _every_ stage!! I really hope Flying Mario returns... It was the best power-up from the first game!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Some more news from IGN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Transmission 12!
http://www.youtube.com/v/XIN4Fhczfu8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIN4Fhczfu8


----------



## Micah (May 13, 2010)

You people are really starting to scare me.

The game looks good, but not THAT good.


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> You people are really starting to scare me.
> 
> The game looks good, but not THAT good.


If you're a Nintendo fan... then yes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> You people are really starting to scare me.
> 
> The game looks good, but not THAT good.


Have you played the first one?!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Wow, Nintendo of Europe is going all-out on advertising Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Galaxy was annoying to control.  What is being done to fix this?  Also, Nintendo has set a pattern for releasing only one traditional Mario game per console.  What's up with this, Nintendo?


----------



## Micah (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I didn't like it as much as 64 or Sunshine.

And I'm a huge Nintendo fan.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Well, I was going to get this game, but now I doubt I will.


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2010)

I'm psyched for this one honestly, Galaxy is my favorite 3D Mario game, and this one looks better.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Galaxy was annoying to control.  What is being done to fix this?  Also, Nintendo has set a pattern for releasing only one traditional Mario game per console.  What's up with this, Nintendo?


They were going for a Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask type thing.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say that?


----------



## Wish (May 13, 2010)

I need opinions please. I haven't played Super Mario Galaxy one yet, so should I get that, or the second?


----------



## -Aaron (May 13, 2010)

Oh hey, Nintendo's ripping on Sony. I see a Sackboy-esque character.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh hey, Nintendo's ripping on Sony. I see a Sackboy-esque character.


That's it! Sony should sue Nintendo! All they ever do is copy them!

/joking


----------



## -Aaron (May 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony should sue Nintendo.


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the thing above Mario's left eye?

I think of those things from Sammer's Kingdom more than Sack Boy.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 13, 2010)

That's an awesome disc!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOT and MM were built on the same engine.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 13, 2010)

I preordered it today, I hope that "DVD" comes with it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 13, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I preordered it today, I hope that "DVD" comes with it.


Japan only, and it's just a tutorial on how to play Mario games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to get this game, but now I doubt I will.


Why?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Europe also gets it. North America doesn't, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Galaxy was annoying to control.  What is being done to fix this?  Also, Nintendo has set a pattern for releasing only one traditional Mario game per console.  What's up with this, Nintendo?


Galaxy controls practically the same as any other 3D Mario game... And I found them to be the best controls of any 3D Mario yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh hey, Nintendo's ripping on Sony. I see a Sackboy-esque character.


It's wooden, not a sack or whatever Sackboys are made out of. And it doesn't even look that much like it. >_>


----------



## Yokie (May 14, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you there, but this game does look better than the first one.


----------



## Fillfall (May 14, 2010)

Can't wait for this. *begging* xD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Three new gameplay videos from GoNintendo!!

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123602

You may want to avoid them if you're trying to avoid spoilers, but there's not much spoilage in them. It's just three very early galaxies in the game.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, nvm. I'm still getting it. I was just told something about the game that I later figured out to be false.

Anyway, WOW, I was just looking at those gameplay videos, and the soundtrack sound amazing! I wish all Nintendo soundtracks sounded this good.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what was the false information that your heard?


----------



## NikoKing (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Three new gameplay videos from GoNintendo!!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123602
> 
> You may want to avoid them if you're trying to avoid spoilers, but there's not much spoilage in them. It's just three very early galaxies in the game.


Wow, I'm liking the music so far from those videos.  I don't mind the fact that some of the songs in SMG2 are MIDI, unlike many other people on other online communities.  Anyways the cloud suit looks very interesting, and same with how Yoshi is played.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

Instant want.

I'm glad I still have that money from my B-day.


----------



## NikoKing (May 15, 2010)

I'm probably going to get this with some graduation money and some money from my grades.  It looks well worth the cash ;D .


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Transmission 13!
http://www.youtube.com/v/7XwxCA03bUU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XwxCA03bUU


----------



## Conor (May 15, 2010)

Right thats it. 
This game is now on the Pre-Order list, I'm giving it priority over Red Dead.


----------



## Zangy (May 15, 2010)

I AINT BUYING THIS


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I AINT BUYING THIS


TROLL MOAR.


----------



## Zangy (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go play with your Pokemen


----------



## NikoKing (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go play with your Up figurines Bryko :L .


Anyways I still can't wait for this game to come out ;D .


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Transmission 13!
> http://www.youtube.com/v/7XwxCA03bUU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XwxCA03bUU


arent you a little old to be playing something like this? and im not trying to troll, im serious.


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hed rather have pokemon play with him. *points at display pic*


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh.

i wish this game didn't make me sick, it seems fun.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow David.
You just get worse and worse with every post.
Mario games are for all age groups.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying that I'm too old to be playing Mario is saying that I'm too old to have fun. You're never too old to have fun. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only plays mature games for mature gamers such as hisself.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, "mature". Rofl.


----------



## [Nook] (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shooting people with lots of blood and gore is VERY mature, isn't it? And to think that dealing with problems in a polite way is immature, amirite?


----------



## Zangy (May 15, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 15 2010, 03:57:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know mario isn't the most civilized person either. he tends to murder everything in his path even when it can just be jumped over


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're calling stepping on a Goomba murder, then surely you view stepping on insects and hunting as murder, too, right? Yet I'm sure you've killed your share of insects in your life. Murderer.


----------



## NikoKing (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any kind of game doesn't have an age limit to it :\ .


----------



## Zangy (May 15, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Pokemon!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what's your reason for that? Why is Pok


----------



## Zangy (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

Tye
I've went through this before.
Stompan goomas is no different than murdering everyone in the airport in MW2.
Nintendo just sugar coats it.
Pokemon is just sugar coated animal cruelty.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye
> I've went through this before.
> Stompan goomas is no different than murdering everyone in the airport in MW2.
> Nintendo just sugar coats it.
> Pokemon is just sugar coated animal cruelty.


No, Mega, it's very different. And for all we know, Mario may not even be killing the Goombas, Koopas, and other minions of Bowser. He jumps on them, and...they disappear. Take Super Mario Galaxy, for example. You jump on an enemy, and they go *poof*, and in their place a coin appears. Besides, arguing that jumping on unrealistic creatures is even remotely close to pumping human beings full of bullets in a very realistic way, blood and all. Yes, they're not _real_ humans, they're just models in a video game, but they _represent_ real humans.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Pokemon represent animals, but with magical powers.


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

KILLING PEOPLE IN MODERN WARFARE IS HORRIBLE, BUT SMASHING TURTLES INTO THE FLOOR IS FINE!! AM I RiGHT?!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> KILLING PEOPLE IN MODERN WARFARE IS HORRIBLE, BUT SMASHING TURTLES INTO THE FLOOR IS FINE!! AM I RiGHT?!!!


I will admit though, the airport scene in MW2 made me sadface.jpg


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2010)

Oh lawd, not this discussion again.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> KILLING PEOPLE IN MODERN WARFARE IS HORRIBLE, BUT SMASHING TURTLES INTO THE FLOOR IS FINE!! AM I RiGHT?!!!


You're not even reading what I'm posting, are you?


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what your posting, koopas and goombas are bowsers minions and they disappear, blah blah blah. same old *censored.2.0* you always post.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (May 15, 2010)

Thank god the game is coming out next week!!!!!(About 2 die under time)


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same old stuff that you never bother to read.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 17, 2010)

FJKHFJKLWHEFJKHEJG
AJHJKLGHEKL
*censored.3.0**censored.3.0*EHJKHEGJKHJGEKL#HNGLEJKHJKLHKLHNGVHE#LGHKLSWHGKH
OH GOD YES
BUCKETSSSSS
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/SET9Qtgylwo&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/SET9Qtgylwo&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## SodaDog (May 17, 2010)

Enough of the flame wars! Jeremy may come and ban you for a month or two!


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *Awesome video here*


Wow, that was from Mario 64! That was awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FJKHFJKLWHEFJKHEJG
> AJHJKLGHEKL
> *censored.3.0**censored.3.0*EHJKHEGJKHJGEKL#HNGLEJKHJKLHKLHNGVHE#LGHKLSWHGKH
> OH GOD YES
> ...


WHOA. AWESOME!!

Throwback Galaxy, I presume?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

More footage from the Super Mario 64 themed Galaxy...

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/sb4j/tvcm/cm1.html

Click the last option with "NEW" on it to watch it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Also, Transmission 14.
http://www.youtube.com/v/-zGNdUOTRSU


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

And here's the original video of the one Mega posted.
http://www.youtube.com/v/3I_W2z70ADw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I_W2z70ADw

In addition to this video, this person's YouTube channel has a ton of Super Mario Galaxy 2 videos, many of which are new. I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## Fillfall (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Also, Transmission 14.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/-zGNdUOTRSU


epic clones


----------



## David (May 17, 2010)

that mario 64 map looks cool. mario 64 = best mario game ever.


----------



## Rockman! (May 17, 2010)

FFFFFFF, yes.

I want Galaxy 2 NOW.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 17, 2010)

Thats awesome how they decided to redo the n64 lvl thats pretty cool maybe one of the stars in it will be kinda the same :O


----------



## Princess (May 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FJKHFJKLWHEFJKHEJG
> AJHJKLGHEKL
> *censored.3.0**censored.3.0*EHJKHEGJKHJGEKL#HNGLEJKHJKLHKLHNGVHE#LGHKLSWHGKH
> OH GOD YES
> ...


O____O

*censored.3.0* yes!

And I was just playing sm64 two days ago. :33


----------



## gerardo781 (May 18, 2010)

Man can't wait for this!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2010)

Trasmission 15 shows us more of the Whomp's Fortress themed level!
http://www.youtube.com/v/iiRKP5zJqQE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiRKP5zJqQE


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 19, 2010)

Must......play......this......game.

Too bad I have to wait until June 9th to get it =*(


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2010)

Looks sweet.

Too bad my Wii broke.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Looks sweet.
> 
> Too bad my Wii broke.


Get it fixed...?


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Looks sweet.
> 
> Too bad my Wii broke.


how can it break? theres nothing in it.


----------



## Matfox (May 19, 2010)

My grill broke too


----------



## guitarman (May 19, 2010)

It looks like a bad ripoff of grand theft auto 2 on the pc. The only difference is the ability to jump from buildings. The wii was such a bad console to rip GTA 2 on aswell.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=124191

THE MUSIC IS EVEN MORE AWESOME THAN THE FIRST GALAXY!! D:


----------



## Fontana (May 20, 2010)

I'm hoping that after you finish the game with 120 stars, that you get to play all SM64 Levels on galaxy.
Sort of like a remake.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that after you finish the game with 120 stars, that you get to play all SM64 Levels on galaxy.
> Sort of like a remake.


It's very, very, very, very, extremely unlikely that they would do that. Besides, most of Super Mario 64's levels just wouldn't work as a Galaxy level. Whomp's Fortress was most likely chosen because it's one of the most remembered levels from the game, and it fits well in Galaxy because it's floating in the sky. Plus, this is Super Mario Galaxy 2, not Super Mario 64 Galaxy.

Anyway, I accidentally read a spoiler (that may or may not be true) that revealed what you _do_ unlock once you collect 120 Stars...and, although I won't repeat it, rest assured, it's something spectacular.


----------



## Fontana (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but one can hope.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, this is Super Mario Galaxy 2, not Super Mario 64 Galaxy.


----------



## Mr. L (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you put it in a spoiler?


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.

Gotta "wait".

No idea why. ._.


----------



## Fontana (May 20, 2010)

Wow... just found out this game comes out in Australia 1st July. FFS, I'm sick of having to pay higher prices than other countries and waiting longer for games.


----------



## Rockman! (May 20, 2010)

I was singing along to the music in Transmission 15.

I can't wait. It's almost here.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

I'm super excited. We had the game in the stock room today at work, and I got to TOUCH it!! =D XD


----------



## [Nook] (May 21, 2010)

Transmission 15 just gave me an excruciating pang of nostalgia. Nintendo has successfully made its comeback.


----------



## Ciaran (May 21, 2010)

Ign just rated it a ten...

Making my choice between this and metroid veerrrry difficult.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ign just rated it a ten...
> 
> Making my choice between this and metroid veerrrry difficult.


I KNOW!! I was just about to make a thread about it. In fact, I still might do it.


----------



## Rockman! (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bei1r51OCWA


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

Can't wait can't wait can't wait!!! Nintendo has returned!!!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Can't wait can't wait can't wait!!! Nintendo has returned!!!!!


They never left in the first place, especially when it comes to Mario. Yes, Sunshine was a bit off (though there are people who absolutely love it, my boyfriend included), but Nintendo has still brought us masterpieces like the original Super Mario Galaxy and New Super Mario Bros. Wii. But you are right to think that Nintendo has outdone themselves with Super Mario Galaxy 2, because they certainly have. When you hear comments such as "it may very well be the greatest Mario game to date" being thrown left and right, you gotta appreciate how amazing this game is.


----------



## pielover6 (May 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bei1r51OCWA


Haha, although I've only been a gamer for a short time this song still brings back memories from about 5 years ago when I got Super Mario 64 DS.

Good times. =D


----------



## NikoKing (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TimmyTurnersDad#p/c/0F5CD9F95ECFB7CA

SMG2's music is pretty awesome.  My personal favorite is throwback galaxy and yoshi star galaxy  .


----------



## Entei Slider (May 21, 2010)

I made the right choice by preordering this o_o....


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=wii&annotation_id=annotation_862189&feature=iv#p/u/4/iiRKP5zJqQE

Ok, if they revamped a whole bunch of levels like they did the one above, I'm going to do...something...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 21, 2010)

I gotta say, if that's the real soundtrack, I'm really digging it. Maybe those NOA bastards will hand it out over here for Club Nintendo. >:L So I can stop resorting... to "eBay".


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2010)

So, is that "Green Hill Galaxy" true?


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

Woot. Just got this game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Woot. Just got this game.


How much more did you pay the store to get it one/two days early?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By pirating the game, which has been leaked.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> So, is that "Green Hill Galaxy" true?


Nope, it was false. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

I hate pirates so much.


----------



## Joe (May 22, 2010)

I'm gunna download the iso tomorrow =D
it looks so amazing.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm gunna download the iso tomorrow =D
> it looks so amazing.


*censored.3.0* you.

Go out and buy the game like everyone else. Support the developers for making such an amazing game, dammit. >_>


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

lol @ the notion that Nintendo needs money.

Edit - What is this, 2003?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> lol @ the notion that Nintendo needs money.
> 
> Edit - What is this, 2003?


Every company needs money to survive. Sure, Nintendo may have a lot of money already, but they certainly deserve money for their games, especially for a masterpiece like this one. Besides, for every person who pirates the game, that's just that many people who won't buy it. And that's not only a problem because the developers aren't getting money from those people, but also because those are potential sales that could have been recorded. New Super Mario Bros. Wii would've had more than a million more sales than it already does if it weren't for piracy. I just hope that this title doesn't meet the same fate, because it's certainly deserves better than that. Pirates make me sick. >_>


----------



## Fillfall (May 22, 2010)

If everybody use piracy to get games Nintendo wouldn't get money and the couldn't make so awesome games like this.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it as a "try before you buy" type of thing.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the person gets lazy and says "why should I buy this if I already have it for free?" >_>


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your puppy-like obedience to a multinational corporation notwithstanding, that lecture was entirely unnecessary.

:gyroiddance:

Click him.


----------



## SodaDog (May 22, 2010)

I can't wait for super mario galaxy 2! it is gonna be gr8! Too bad i have to wait weeks but i preordered it anyway.


----------



## Ciaran (May 22, 2010)

I think I will use SMG2 as as my motivation for doing well in exams, much like riding a donkey whilst dangling a carrot infront of its face...


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Arr really?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people might not be able to afford the games you know.


----------



## John102 (May 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they should be out looking for a *censored.3.0*ing job, or helping their parents out somehow, not hanging around on forums.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he was just speaking in general.  Or maybe they have a job and are not blessed by the same level of income _your_ parents have.  Ass.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that. I pirate all my songs.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and then you shed a single tear when Nintendo loses approximately 10 dollars in profit.  If that.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Why can't you understand that I'm not just a fanboy, and that I honestly love Nintendo for the products they create, just as I'm sure you have a favorite developer that you love? Yes, Nintendo has money, but they deserve that money. And piracy is just wrong no matter how you look at it, so it doesn't matter if the company of the pirated game has tons of money or not. It's thievery.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's not just one person. It's _many_ people. Thousands, sometimes millions.

And, like I said, it's not just Nintendo's profits that get hurt. The overall sales of the game also suffer.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that's what they all say.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? That doesn't justify thievery. By that logic, it's fine for anyone to just go to a store and steal whatever they want if they don't have the money for it. Um...WTF? No.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm.  Let's assume that ten thousand people know how to pirate an ISO and use it on the Wii.  And I think that that's meeting you more than halfway.  That amounts to $100,000 in lost profit, if we assume that my guess that of a 10 dollar profit on each disc is correct.  We're also assuming that none of those people buy the game, either.

For the fiscal year ending on March 31st, 2010, Nintendo took in $2,400,000,000.  That comes out to about a .004% loss, or four-thousandths of a percent.  Ouch.  I think Nintendo will keep loving you if you let this one slide without being a real ass about it.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying of course you're not going to admit to your fanboyism, they never do.  It's part of the disease.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting that you have automatically graduated media pirates into grand larcenists in one giant logical leap.  Perhaps you haven't considered that a line is drawn somewhere?  Somewhere between getting access to something a media giants owns for personal use and, as you said "stealing whatever they want."

I suppose at this point you have to ask yourself what's more important to you:

Nintendo making money.
People enjoying Nintendo.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, you completely ignored the second part of that post. I said, _it's not just Nintendo's profits that get hurt_. The overall sales of the game also suffer. What could become a multimillion seller may not thanks to piracy. As I said before, New Super Mario Bros. Wii would have sold many more copies if it weren't for piracy. I know that Nintendo can still thrive with a little less profit, but that's not the key point. Also, piracy in some countries is so bad that they just completely stopped selling games there. For example, I think it was in Brazil, they don't even sell DS games anymore because so many people pirate games with an R4 instead of buying them. Piracy completely destroyed the video game market there.

I don't understand why you're trying to justify piracy. You wouldn't justify any other type of thievery, would you? Nothing good comes from piracy.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Good God quit arguing about this already.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already admitted my fanboyism. But I'm not some ignorant fanboy who lets their fanboyism cloud their views. I call myself a fanboy with its original definition in mind; "an obsessive male fan". I'm a huge fan of Nintendo, so that makes me a fanboy. I'm not a fanboy in the sense that it's a "disease" that clouds my thoughts and makes me ignorant to everything that I'm not a fanboy of. >_> And although I do love Nintendo, I'm not incapable of admitting that they've made some bad choices before. But the great majority of their choices satisfy me greatly. I am not an ignorant fanboy. I am a passionate fanboy.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doesn't matter if it's digital media or not, it's stealing either way. Video games take a lot of time and money to develop. They don't just appear out of thin air. Maybe if they did just magically appear, then getting them for free would be A-OK. But that's not the case, obviously.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, of course the sales are going to get hurt, that's just redundant to claim that both the profit and the sales will be hurt.  But please, show me the proof that NSMBW's sales were greatly affected by piracy.  You've made a completely meaningless statement by saying that it "would have sold many more copies if it weren't for piracy."  What does "many" even mean?  You make it seem like there's a whole cabal of evil Wii pirates out there conspiring to make Nintendo's sales look bad.  I think you are vastly overstating the amount of piracy of Wii titles that is going on.  Vastly.

And if you want to start talking about piracy in Latin America, first consider the fact that they likely do not have the wealth or the means to spend as much as you do on video games.  So please reconsider, because it makes you look very preachy to bemoan the vileness of poor brown people.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you see, you say that, but then you go and do the exact opposite.  Please stop restating claims you've already made.  Re: your fanatical opposition to violent games (Nintendo doesn't have 'em!), your desire to say you hate those who deprive your beloved company of money, and your relative inexperience with the other consoles.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I am well aware of the development process.  But I simply can't bring myself to give a *censored.2.0* if game publishers that make over a billion dollars don't get all the money they are owed.  You want an example where that would be different and doesn't involve video games poofing into existence?  If the game were made by an indie developer and self-published.  Then it wouldn't be acceptable to pirate it.


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to get snappy Tye.

That's your own opinion.
And he has his own.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 22, 2010)

It's ultimately Nintendo's fault that the DS and Wii games get pirated so much. Those systems barely have any security on them, making them extremely easy to hack into.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=109246

New Super Mario Bros. Wii has been pirated 1,150,000 times as of December (and likely much more by now). That's 1,150,000 copies that could have potentially been sold.

And not everyone is poor in Latin America. >_> If you can't afford games, then you can't afford games. That doesn't justify thievery.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I respect other people's opinions, except when those opinions are downright wrong. _Nothing_ good comes from piracy.


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohoho.
So this about opinions that are wrong?
You are sure one to talk. (un)


----------



## Rawburt (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat self-righteousness.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The *censored.3.0* you comment was unneeded.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just can't see the truth, can you? What exactly makes you believe that I'm just an ignorant fanboy? I never bash other consoles or games on those consoles, and I don't claim that Nintendo is flawless. You bring up the violent video game issue again, but, as I've said before, that has nothing to do with this. And, yes, Nintendo _does_ have some violent games. Not nearly as many as Sony and Microsoft do, but that's not the point. I don't play the violent games that are on Nintendo consoles, either. I just don't like them. I don't hate the entire genre for no apparent reason and wish it didn't exist though, as you seem to think I do. And I don't only hate it when people pirate Nintendo games. I hate piracy in general. And it's not the people I hate, it's their decision to pirate that I hate. One of my best friends uses an R4, and as much as I hate that, I certainly don't hate _him_. And don't tell me I don't have much experience with the other console. You have no idea how little or how much experience I have with them. While I obviously have much more experience with Nintendo consoles, I have more than enough experience with other consoles to know that they're just not for me.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

^ I thought this was about Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting free stuff. _That's_ something good.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But either way, it's still stealing! It doesn't matter if you're stealing from the rich or stealing from the poor, it's still stealing. And if a company has a lot of money like Nintendo, then they earned that money, and deserve to keep earning it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> ^ I thought this was about Mario Galaxy.


It was, but Mino just has to turn everything into an argument.


----------



## Rawburt (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's not really something you should use as a counter-point.


----------



## SilentHopes (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Nintendo is starting to lose the market. 

Ex: So many people have Wii's and Ds's that there's just not many people to buy their products. So, to make up for that, Sony and Microsoft are trying to lure in those people.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess I'm in debt 150 dollars for all the songs I pirated.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you agree that stealing is wrong, too? I respect all opinions, unless of course they're ones that are virtually universally accepted as wrong, such as stealing, murder, rape, etc. Do you expect me to not have any problem at all with a murderer? Do you expect me to say "Oh, you kill people, but I can respect that!"?


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's impossible to argue with just yourself. Someone else has to argue back.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was unneeded, and I apologize. Like I've said (and Mino refuses to believe), the stress from arguing gets the best of me sometimes.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're comparing downright crimes, such as the taking of someone's life and the raping of somebody, and the shedding of innocent blood, to the downloading of a game that no one will care about in 5 years anyway, and that will be worth dirt then.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mino doesn't turn anything into an argument, that is you and you alone.

It's you that swore at someone for piracy, it's you that reacted to Mino's opinions, it's ALWAYS you, yet you try to blame other people.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this thread wouldn't have gone off topic if he wouldn't have started it in the first place. While it's true that I could've just ignored him, he could have just as easily not tried to cause trouble.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, and that guy apparently paid 1.3 million for that.  You also don't know that none of the downloaders actually bought the game.

Mmm, again, do you really want to go down the road of blaming poor people for their lot in life?  What are you, a Republican?  For someone who loves video games so much you certainly seem quite selfish with them.  Why not embrace a more egalitarian view, or do you still hang on to the way video games were a status symbol, as when we were kids?

I don't really give a damn about any media piracy because the whole system is exploitative.  Especially the music industry.


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say anything about murder?!

You can't change the whole world.
I know you would love to. I would. And so would everyone else.

I understand you have your opinion, and he has his own.
You can try to make the other person understand why you believe it's wrong.
But you can't just go and force you opinions on people. That's wrong.
There's a way of telling, and a way of forcing.

No need to come out of the blue and say "*censored.3.0* you".


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like you're out of some dramatic movie or soap opera. XD Almost like you're saying "It's you! It's always been you!"


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this thread would still be on topic if he would've have interfered with it. None of the discussion about piracy or any of this would have even come up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULL *censored.2.0* ALERT!

No, you could have ignored him.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 22, 2010)

That list of pirated games that was posted a few pages ago was very funny. If you noticed, all but one of the games was a Nintendo game. Nintendo consoles have no security at all. They basically scream "pirate games pleeeeeeeease!"


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> That list of pirated games that was posted a few pages ago was very funny. If you noticed, all but one of the games was a Nintendo game. Nintendo consoles have no security at all. They basically scream "pirate games pleeeeeeeease!"


NIntendo consoles also have the most emulators.


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> That list of pirated games that was posted a few pages ago was very funny. If you noticed, all but one of the games was a Nintendo game. Nintendo consoles have no security at all. They basically scream "pirate games pleeeeeeeease!"


:/
You can pirate almost anything.
As well as hack any console.

But hacking is a discussion not allowed on these forums.
So let's be good little children.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think stealing may be wrong in most cases, but I don't deal with absolutes.  I leave that to the ignorant ones, the types who have never morally grown up, or the types who cut off hands for stealing.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was wondering what was up with that.  Do they play it on their computer or something then?


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sir, he just gave his opinion and he should be free to do so, on any thread.

It's you that caused the argument by reacting to his opinion.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and that is just your opinion. It's your thoughts, and they don't have to matter if I or anyone else wants them to. Just watch, someone will post another wall explaining why you're wrong.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Okay everyone. Please stop arguing.

Or at least argue about Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the guy was fined. And even though that will make up for Nintendo's lost profit, it won't make up for the loss in sales. And, yes, maybe some people who downloaded it also bought they game, but the number of people who would have done that is most likely very, very low.

And I'm not blaming poor people. There was I time in my life where I couldn't afford video games, even though I loved them so much. But I didn't go and steal them, did I? No. I don't care how poor you are, stealing is wrong, no matter if it's digital or not. Besides, if someone is so poor that they can't afford video games, then they should probably be worried about more important things.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Okay everyone. Please stop arguing.
> 
> Or at least argue about Super Mario Galaxy.


Oh, we changed the topic.  It's about piracy.  That's allowed in an open forum, you see.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he could have not tried to cause trouble.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2010)

So the soundtrack has been appearing on youtube of late, having a listen to a few of the songs... it does sound pretty damn good.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I stealing isn't as big of a crime as rape and murder, it's still a crime nonetheless.

And I don't know why you say that no one will care about it in five years, especially considering that it's right up there with Ocarina of Time when it comes to greatness.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem with that. You could start a separate topic though in case people still want to talk about Galaxy.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> That list of pirated games that was posted a few pages ago was very funny. If you noticed, all but one of the games was a Nintendo game. Nintendo consoles have no security at all. They basically scream "pirate games pleeeeeeeease!"


That's because it was the top five pirated _Wii_ games, not top 5 pirated games on any console. Read the title. >_>


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that the time in your life that you couldn't avoid video games was... your childhood?  When you relied on your parents for money?  Well of course you couldn't afford them then.  I remember anticipating my birthday for months beforehand.  The difference here is that these people can't afford to buy the games because they are poor, not because they are children.  Also, I'm not sure if you realize this, but the piracy in Latin America is not internet piracy.  It's predominantly the sale of Chinese-manufactured counterfeit systems and games.  Do you think these people necessarily know the difference?  Not everyone frequents video game forums on the internet.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo doesn't make the emulators, pirates do. >_>


----------



## Joe (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone takes the game very seriously. 
I already downloaded it, my opinions, it's alright.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to cause trouble, I was laughing at the way you felt personally offended when someone didn't pay a multinational corporation with profits in the billions some of the money they were owed.  That was in the hopes that you would recognize that it's futile to lament the fact that some people pirate games.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah?  No *censored.2.0*, huh?

I'm beginning to think you use "pirates" as a catchall term for anyone who you think hasn't given Nintendo enough money.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, I know what it's like to not be able to buy video games whenever I want to. Unlike some people whose parent would buy them whatever they want, whenever they want, my mom was a single mom and couldn't afford to get me much, so I was out of luck when it came to video games. And, like I said, if people are too poor to afford video games, then they should be worrying about more important things.

And I know that it's not all online piracy down there. But online piracy is a huge problem, too. Like I said, the R4 completely destroyed the Nintendo DS market down there.

And I didn't see Comatose's posts before this (I was too busy replying to all the other posts >_>), so I'll get back on topic now. I only hope you'll do the same, or leave the thread. >_>


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what else used to be a crime?  Homosexuality.  Yet, you won't see me trying to use that analogy for saying that someday stealing will be legal.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey, that's a real nice sob story, and one that was identical to my own.

And I see you've again chosen to tell the poor people how they should spend their money and time.  I find it increasingly alarming that you are unable to see what I'm talking about when I say you're sanctimonious.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't change the fact that Nintendo games are easiest to pirate. SMG 2 had no security at all.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, we talking about galaxy aren't we. I was more talking about those "normal" games like Luigi's Mansion, which you can get for 5 dollars or less I'm sure, 1 on ebay probably.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's completely different from stealing, though, and don't act like it isn't. Homosexuality is completely natural. You're born gay, it's not your choice. And even if it was, no bad comes from it. Stealing, on the other hand, is a choice, and a bad one at that. You're not born a thief. And no good comes from stealing.

Now, that's my last off topic post in this thread. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Rawburt (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are born kleptomaniacs. =o


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*woosh*

That's the sound of my point going over your head.  Your argument against it basically can be distilled down to "it's a crime".


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game looks cool, and I can see why it got a ten (sorta), but I'm just not that all interested in platformers now. Back on topic.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. See what I mean? I want to stop arguing, and you don't realize how badly I just want to ignore this, but I can't. You keep continuing the argument even after everyone else has stopped. And I can't just ignore a post like that or else it'll make me look bad, and no doubt you'll be mocking me for it. I really wish you would just stop accusing me of being a liar and acting like you know more about me than I do myself. No, your point did not go over my head. Stealing is a crime, but that's not the reason why I hate it. No good comes from stealing. It's a crime for a very good reason.

Now, can we _please_ get back on topic, or are you just going to prolong this even more?


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHAME ON MINO FOR POSTING IN A PUBLIC THREAD, SHAME.


----------



## John102 (May 22, 2010)

It's sad that people are standing up for thieves, it's bad how corrupt society is becoming.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> It's sad that people are standing up for thieves, it's bad how corrupt society is becoming.


The way I see it, if they're pirating it then they're not going to buy it anyway, so the company is hardly losing anything. If anything, they're gaining something. By pirating a game or any software, movie, etc. the person can experience it, and maybe somewhere along the road they'll feel compelled to buy it purely because they enjoyed it so much, whereas without pirating it they would have never bought it.

Sure, this isn't the case with everyone, but I would say it's a large majority. You'll always get the people who pirate everything just to save some money.

In my opinion, I agree with the person that said renting a game was worse if not the same than pirating. Instead of just giving away the game for free, they're making people pay for it for only a few nights so that they can make a profit off of it. Not only that, but the game creator doesn't make any money off of it.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 22, 2010)

UGH WHY MUST I WAIT 'TILL TOMMOROW T_T x3.
Anways, I do hope that the soundtrack comes here *I'll eat my fedora if it does its that unlikley >.>...*


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 22, 2010)

Skipping from page 26
If I owned a store and a hobo came in and stole food, i'd let him do it.
Unlike apparently you Tye, i'm not insensative to those less fortunate.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Skipping from page 26
> If I owned a store and a hobo came in and stole food, i'd let him do it.
> Unlike apparently you Tye, i'm not insensative to those less fortunate.


-_-;;; Well... I tried...


----------



## 4861 (May 22, 2010)

Transmission 16 

http://www.youtube.com/v/mKLSvcOze_g


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

This guy's playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 on JustinTV, for anyone interested in watching:
http://www.justin.tv/crybos


----------



## Cybertooth (May 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> It's sad that people are standing up for thieves, it's bad how corrupt society is becoming.


Becoming? It's always been corrupt sweetie.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> It's sad that people are standing up for thieves, it's bad how corrupt society is becoming.


It's sad that people are still conforming to society instead of being themselves.


----------



## Rawburt (May 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, thinking stealing is immoral is not "conforming to society"

Where did that thought even come from?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really. I'm not saying stealing is right, but not liking stealing is not some natural thought that we are born with. It is an ideal placed into our minds by society. My point is that people should create their own morals and ideals instead of what society portrays as wrong or right.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

This thread has gotten quite off topic so I'm going to lock it.

If you want to continue this discussion you're welcome to make a new thread.


----------

